# (Toronto) New home needed for pet pigeon



## tafari (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi I have a pigeon about 3 years old. We rescued him as a baby. I'm not able to care for him anymore. He's very domesticated and such a sweet bird. I feel very bad to give him up. He's very smart. But he's at home alone a lot because of my work schedule. He lives freely in my unfinished basement. I give him pigeon/dove food from Hagen and he also gets supplements for his water and food because he doesn't get a lot of sunlight.
I am looking for a person who has a passion for pigeons and won't harm this bird. He behaves like a human. I'm heartbroken to have to do this but he needs the proper care and attention. He does go outside for a while when I am home but he sticks close to home. If there is anyone out there who can care for this bird please let me know. I will not sell this bird to just anyone. So if you are serious please reply. Thanks.
I am in Toronto, Canada


----------



## Lainey1129 (May 20, 2013)

I would take in any sweet bird, I love pigeons, but I live in Buffalo, New York.


----------

